# Jake Heaps under review for honor code violation



## coyoteslayer

After the cupcake game in NM then Jake Heaps returned back to his hotel and Bronco heard strange noises coming from Heaps room. 

Gosh a BYU cheerleader of all girls.

Dont wory, dont worry Jake can still play this Saturday because the Utes have something special planned for BYU after the hate speech last year by Maxxie Pads.


----------



## Riverrat77

Wow.... and so it begins.


----------



## lehi

:lol:


----------



## Al Hansen

Just a little snicker......


----------



## Catherder

:O>>: 




Uhh anyway, go Utes.


----------



## Huge29

Pretty lame even for your low standards.


----------



## GaryFish

Geeez Slayer. Welcome back. I wondered what happened to you, seeing as we hadn't heard anything from you after your bold predictions for the utah-TCU game. How'd that work out for you? Then again, we didn't hear anything from you after the trip to South Bend. Remind me again of how that one went. 

Anyway, glad you're back with us.


----------



## legacy

CS must live a pretty miserable life. Sorry buddy! Although your team is irrelevant this year, I think they'll do okay this Saturday (against another cupcake). Just don't let it go to your head. Oh wait.....too late!


----------



## coyoteslayer

Lets see. I make fun of BYU so that makes me have a miserable life. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I live a fantastic life BTW.

I did remove the picture of the fat lady laying on Jake Heaps though


----------



## HighNDry

Good thing you removed the picture of the fat lady laying on Heaps. That type of exposure for Utah co-eds is really uncalled for so I commend you.


----------



## Chaser

HighNDry said:


> Good thing you removed the picture of the fat lady laying on Heaps. That type of exposure for Utah co-eds is really uncalled for so I commend you.


Big girls need loving too. They just know that being a BYU groupie is the easiest way to get it. I think Harvey Unga was the only guy on the whole team who wasn't a chasing chubbies, and look where that got him.


----------



## HighNDry

The NFL?


----------



## Riverrat77

If sleeping with hot coeds gets you the NFL, how come all the BYU players don't make it? Oh.... right, some of them didn't get the HOT part of that situation. :lol:


----------

